# FS/FT Bala Sharks / ID Shark / Red-tail.



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Need these guys gone ASAP.
"I use inches for sizing da fish."


Bala Sharks - Group of 4 (Was 7 but I didn't think my small red-tail shark and red catfish could catch them)
2 Medium size (3-3.5 ish)
2 Small size (2-2.5 ish)
A little scale damage as they've been getting picked on and eaten. So need them gone ASAP.
$35 obo

ID Shark
Hes about (3.5-4 ish)
Needs to be with more of his kind and same size. REALLY scared of other fish bigger than himself.
$10 obo

Red-tail shark.
Hes about (4-5ish) Needs fish that won't allow him to pick on them.
$10 obo - Sold

Hockey stick tetra
Group of 5
Taking down their tank.
$12 obo - On Hold


Interested in trades.
-Aquaclear Filters 50 to 500/110
-Lighting
-Large Driftwood
-Female Texas Cichlid (6-7 ish)
-Cories, or Pepper breeding pair or Upside down breeding pair.
-Catfish, Hopo, Porthole (3-6 ish) or anything really except feather-fin have too many =D
-Large silk plants
-Large Plecos


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Will have pics up Later


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

A few pics


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Added Van for pick up as well.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump..........


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

hm i wonder if these would work in a 15 gal.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> hm i wonder if these would work in a 15 gal.


Bala's and ID's get far too big for a 15g. The hockey stick tetra's and the red tail might be okay if it is a 15g long tank. It would really depend on the dimensions and stocking level of the tank.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya, only the tetras would be good for a 15g, but I'd still like to see them in at least 30+ planted tank. And all the sharks need at least 100g+, balas 120g+

Also, Price drop / Bump


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.......


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump...ttt


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump...ttt


----------

